# Prayers for our newest pull - in ER



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Please say a prayer tonight for NSR's newest addition, King. A beautiful 4 year old male GSD who deserves a second chance at life which may be cut short right as he is saved.

We were notified by Pender Co, NC's animal control that they took in a GSD after his owner was found deceased in his home after 4-5 days of no one finding him. Here is King's petfinder link: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13434524

There were no family members to take him in, and he was doing very poorly at the shelter...totally depressed, stressed, not eating...all the things you would expect from a GSD who just lost his owner and was now at a shelter.

We pulled him this afternoon and went straight to the vet, turns out he was not a beloved family member but spend most of his life outside or on a chain, its not all clear right now. So this will be his second chance at the life he should lead...he is underweight and Heartworm positive...can't find any vet records on him but wanted to get a physical on him, get dewormed and checked out for a yucky skin/coat issue...hoping to get him healthier before doing shots and neuter. Was sent home with antibiotics and medicated shampoo.

But 4 hours later he is more lethargic and having horrible bloody diarrhea that is straight blood...won't get up, now is drooling and has nasal discharge so he is in route to the ER.

We have no idea what is wrong, he was fine at 5:30 at the vets and now won't even stand while he has blood pouring from him. 

Please say a prayer for him...we were so ready to give him the TLC he deserves he just has to hang in there!

Look at this sweetie....his foster mom, Veronica (Vsnap) says he is a diamond in the rough just waiting to shine.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Saying prayers for him now! No clue what could cause straight bloody diarrhea like that! Oh my I hope he is okay!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My fingers are crossed that he comes out of this safely. Let us know when you hear anything!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

King is the perfect name for this noble guy, but he looks so sad. Positive thoughts and prayers going his way. 

Hang in there King. Your best days are yet to come.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

What a beautiful boy. Prayers that the vets can find the cause of his issues and fix them so he can have a good life.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Healing vibes and thoughts are on the way!! What a stunner. I so hope he will be O.K.!! Hang in there sweet King! Keeping his foster mom in my thoughts also!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

He is not breathing on his own, is tubed and we are awaiting blood results...no clue why!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

poor boy. paws crossed here...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I can see what a beatiful dog he is behind the poor body and coat condition. I hope you can find what is wrong with him and fix it soon. I really want tons and tons of pics of the development of this gorgeous male to all his potential.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Come on sweet angel - you can do it...you've been through so much, but you can pull through this - fight damnit!

These pictures were taking just a couple of hours ago while we waited in the car at the vets office


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

He is so handsome.Poor king, I hope he pulls thru, he has people who care for him now.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Still waiting on talking to the vet, but blood glucose has gone up since being on iv, so that is good...was dangerously low but is responding to treatment...pulse and temp still fine, and he is breathing on his own but is on oxygen and still out.

Thank you for everyone's thoughts and prayers!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Happy to hear he is a little more stabilized and I hate to even think it, but after I thought about it the bloody diarrhea was the first sign of advanced stomach cancer in my mom's Doberman Tara many many years ago. Maybe see if they can do an ultrasound or x-rays if other tests are not showing the problem. Don't even want to remember going through that.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

SO glad to hear he is breathing on his own.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update!! Was just checking before heading for bed. He has such a sweet face and deserves the best! Hoping for a good outcome -keeping all paws crossed here.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

King, you have many people in your corner. Your eyes tell me that you have had a life time of misery and no matter how you were treated you are depressed at the loss of the only human you knew. 

I am sending you healing and strength vibes and some info on what can be instore for you for the rest of your life, but King you have to fight to stay with us.

King, fight, buddy, there is a great life and family waiting for you, but you have to decide to fight with everything you have.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Bloody Diahhrea can be other things also, not just a sign of cancer. 

DeeDee got this really weird bug a few years ago. It took IV ABX and three ABX and pills that they give humans with bleeding ulcers. The Vet wasn't sure waht it was, but she had seen enough dogs coming in with it that she had a treatment that worked.

Val


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes by all means it can and hopefully is something else. You know how it is though, once you go through something like cancer it is always the fear in the back of your mind. 

Wishing and praying even harder for poor King.


----------



## Kirsten_C (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm praying for that handsome pooch. I really hope he gets better.


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

What a beautiful boy - you can see his whole soul in those eyes. My thoughts and prayers for him are with you.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

King's blood levels are all over the place...multiple major issues...not looking good right now. He is getting all the support and treatment that can be thrown at him. But still no definitive diagnosis.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sending out healing thoughts for this sweet boy. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I am praying for King.
After our rescue lost Hannah a few weeks ago due to a neglectful owner, I need to hear of a positive outcome for Mr. King.

Hang in there buddy!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Sending lots of healing thoughts and good wishes to King! Hang in there buddy - a good life is right around the corner!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

We lost him....RIP sweet boy, you were loved if only for a short time. I am so sorry we couldn't do more. 

King crashed again. He should have improved or at least stabilized with the treatment he was getting but his body just gave out. We will find out what was wrong...ordered a necropsy.

I am just glad he was out of the shelter, even if for a little while...Lori and Veronica loved on him, babied him and treated him with the respect he deserved. Thank you Veronica for getting him to the ER so quickly and being with him in the end. Thank you Lori for getting him out of the shelter and to the vet and to Veronica.

Hopefully will have some answers in the next few days.








King....we will never forget you!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. I was praying so hard he would make it! I am so sorry. Thank you everyone for making his last hours loving ones. The poor boy.







run free King!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry. Be happy now, dear King. We''ll give you a heaven in our hearts.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

**** it! I was hoping we'd get another Kyah-style miracle. Poor boy. Thank you NSR for doing all you could for him. From the looks of him, he seems to have been sick a while. Just kind of has that damp, smushed down, dehydrated look. 

I'll be very interested to hear what they think it was. I hate the tragedies but always want to learn anything I can that I might be able to apply to the next dog in trouble. 

RIP King. I hope you are in a better place. 

Hugs to all who tried to help him.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about King. I'm glad that he got a chance to experience some love and caring in his life, even if it was only for a short time. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Poor boy. So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace you beautiful boy.







Thank-You to all that tried to save him you are all angels.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Run free sweet boy and know that you were loved in the end.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh gosh...I am so sorry...King we loved you very much.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Godspeed King - you are in a better place now, and our Blue is waiting for you.....

Thank you to all who tried to save this boy, and who loved him so much.

__________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you for all you did for him, and for doing the necropsy. King will be able to help another dog maybe with what is learned. I am so sorry King, but glad you were surrounded with love at the end of your life.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry, I was so hoping that he would pull through. I am so very glad he was loved so well, even though it was for such a short time.

Run free sweet boy.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost him, he is such a beautiful boy, now he can be pain free and run through the meadows like he was supposed to be...so glad he was loved in the end. ((hugs))


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I just read this thread and hoped for better news. Thank you for all you did to give King good a chance to know people care.

Run free at the bridge, King.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your prayers, thoughts and condolences...they are much appreciated and touching.









We won't know any answers until the necropsy...the main symptoms point to hemorrhagic gastroenteritis which is what we were thinking when we went in, but he had other major issues which didn't fit that and complicated treatment, including his pulmonary arrests.

Please hug your babies a little extra today.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was so hoping for good news this morning. I am heartbroken that King is gone. Thank you so much for giving him a chance.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

R.I.P. dear King.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh no









RIP sweet King. We loved you and you knew you mattered.









Thank you all for helping him and so sorry for you loss!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

RIP King. Thanks to everyone who worked to better his life.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry. RIP King.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Run free beautiful one. I am so sorry your life ended so abruptly. Thank you Lori and Veronica for being there for him and caring about him. King, please say "Hello" to my girl who went to the Bridge on 03/18/09. At least you both are now without pain.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for your efforts to save this beautiful dog. When I started reading this thread I was so hoping that he would make it. 

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

This breaks my heart as I was so looking forward to a happy new foster update today. Thanks and hugs to all involved for trying your best to save King and letting him know love, however briefly. Without his angels he would have died all alone in a cold empty shelter. I hope the necropsy results will help others in the future.

RIP beautiful boy. I know my BB girl was waiting to meet you. She always welcomed newcomers into her home and have no doubt she continues to do so.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

This is the saddest thing I have read in a long time. Thanks so much for your attention to King. Like all of us I was praying for a better outcome.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you Veronica, Sinclair and Lori for all you did to help this boy. If not for your efforts he likely would have suffered all by himself in the cold Shelter all night. At least in the end he was not alone, he was loved. He got to feel the gentle touch of a humans hands and the love of a few human hearts. Thats all these wonderful creatures ask for...
Rest in peace King.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is so sad and tragic. So close and so far.
Big thanks going to all who have made this boy's last days his best.

Run free King, gorgeous boy, you will be missed...


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

It has been a very emotional 24 hours. We had been contacted about King a couple of days ago. I went and visited him at the shelter on Thursday afternoon. He jsut seemed very depressed...I went into his pen, and he walked over and laid his head in my lap. Walked him around a bit...he was looking around and walking fine. It was apparent that he had not had a very good life, and was obviously very overwhelmed at finding himself at the shelter.

Noble commited to him, and Lori went and picked him up, and brought him to the vet. He rec'd an antiboitic shot and was sent home with some medications to take with food. She bought him over her, and while it was obvious that he wasn't feeling too well, he seemed to have that same "shell-shocked" demeaner that so many of them do when first pulled. He walked into he garage, and layed down on a comforter that was out there. He drank some water, but refused all offerings of food. I went down to the store to get some pumpkin and ground turkey. I was gone about 45 minutes. 

I went back out to the garage, and saw that something was terribly wrong....big bloody puddle...and poor King was just laying there and was breathing, but unresponsive. I called Sinclair, and then headed to the emergency vet. He was totally limp when I picked him up to put him in the Cherokee. The tech was waiting outside when I got there....the E Vet is only 10 min away. They rushed him right into the back...he stopped breathing and they put a tube in and started him on oxygen. They started running bloodwork right away. Everything was all over the charts...he had slipped into a coma and was unresponsive. More bloodwork and fluids...the vets were doing everything they could. They continued working on him for two hours, and everything was still going haywire in his body....he stopped breathing again and they were breathing for him. We talked and felt that King was letting us know he was ready to go to the bridge. I sat with him and petted him for about 10 minutes. I told him we loved him, and that we tried all we could. The years of neglect had taken a toll on his poor body. I told him we loved him, and that he was a special boy. I was with him stroking his head when he crossed over. I think he knows I was there, at least I hope he did. He is at peace now. It ws just so hard...I was praying so hard that he would pull through and have a chance at a good life.

At least he went to the bridge knowing that he was loved, if only for a short while with us. Although I was crying all the way home, I felt some sense of peace knowing that he went to the bridge with some dignity and compassion and love, as opposed to dying alone in a cold shelter on a stormy night.

Thanks to all for your prayers and support.

RIP sweet King, will see you in the future at the bridge.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I thought I had cried all I could today, but reading this just makes it as fresh as it was last night. I'm so glad you were with him in his last hours Veronica. It was so obvious last night that he remembered you from the day before as he stuck his head between your legs for you to love on him. King has touched our hearts from the moment we saw his picture. Thanks again for being there for him. Knowing he crossed over with you makes the unbearable a little more bearable.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

It is amazing how quickly you get attached to these wonderful dogs.I only knew him for a few hours, yet felt such a connection to him. I think he knew we were trying to help him. 

I wish I had more time to spend with him...wish I could have taken a few more pictures on Thursday...I wish I could have seen him heal and get healthy...I wish I had been given the opportunity to see a sparkle in his eyes and a big tail wags. I wish he could have been able to enjoy life as he deserved. I wish he had not had such a tragic life. 

I only knew King for a few hours, but he will always have a special place in my heart. Be free and strong at the bridge, Noble King.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Rest in Peace noble King









So sorry to read this, may King now be healthy and happy at the bridge

Thank you to all of you that loved and tried so hard for this handsome guy, he passed knowing love and that is beautiful, as King is


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Oh Veronica and Lori, I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you both for doing all you could for the handsome noble King. 

-Krista


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099"> I just saw this...how incredibly sad. 

Thanks to all who loved King and all you did to try and save him.

My sympathies.</span>


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

RIP handsome King. King is at peace now.

My heart goes out to all with Noble, who's hearts King touched deeply, albeit for a short time. Life is rarely fair, and we all say it so much, but King did not die in the shelter and he knew humans cared about him.

Vernoica, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

This is just so sad... I know all of your hearts are broken over the loss of this beautiful boy. Veronica, I am so grateful that he was held in your arms, knowing he was loved. Thank you Noble - for everything you do.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

RIP King


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful boy. Just beautiful. Imagine if he had died this death with nobody to care for him and ease his suffering at the end. Noble and company did a wonderful thing, if this boy was not destined to be loved for a lifetime, he knew love at the end.

there is something very special about him...can't quite put words to it.

Jennifer


----------

